# "The most beautiful people..."



## Daft (Jan 5, 2012)

This was posted on Facebook earlier by the sister of a friend of mine, who struggled with bulimia and depression for years.








I don't think it always holds true, but I know it can in many cases. Emote unrelated. :spank


----------



## bal (May 1, 2012)

i think it almost always does. I think that a lot of people on this board should read and re-read this, and notice that they have the potential to get themselves out there and really show the gift they have to the people around. I think that sa people must look at themselves and what they are doing with themselves as something selfish on their behalf because they are not allowing others to see them for whom they are.


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

thats beautiful.....


----------



## Selbbin (Aug 10, 2010)

Pretty words, but even a cursary examination of it's possible truth reveals heavy flaws.


----------



## The Sleeping Dragon (Sep 29, 2011)

What about the people who _won't_ find their way out of the depth?


----------



## RawrJessiRawr (Nov 3, 2010)

The Sleeping Dragon:1059891343 said:


> What about the people who _won't_ find their way out of the depth?


That's what I was thinking


----------



## Selbbin (Aug 10, 2010)

Not to be a smart ***, but technically Mr Hitler meets all of those initial requirements. Not exactly the most beautiful person. This is really just to make people who have had hardships feel better about themselves.


----------



## Okajuurou (Jan 6, 2012)

I think Hitler didn't "find his way out of the depths".


----------



## Selbbin (Aug 10, 2010)

Okajuurou said:


> I think Hitler didn't "find his way out of the depths".


Um, yes, he did. He went through a period of severe depression and thoughts of suicide in the mid 1920s. He struggled to find his place in the world, and really battled with his identity, and his experiences in WW1, before becoming politically active.

He didn't just get born and become chancellor.


----------



## Paul (Sep 26, 2005)

As I read it, the quote doesn't say that people who go through those things are all or even mostly or frequently beautiful, rather it says that the very most beautiful people have gone through those things. The assertion is that having struggled can lend an extra depth to the beauty to separate them from the pack of beautiful people. Whether that's true I wouldn't like to say for sure, but it feels true on the surface.


----------



## Okajuurou (Jan 6, 2012)

Selbbin said:


> Um, yes, he did. He went through a period of severe depression and thoughts of suicide in the mid 1920s. He struggled to find his place in the world, and really battled with his identity, and his experiences in WW1, before becoming politically active.
> 
> He didn't just get born and become chancellor.


 Well, i think you've just read these lines and interpreted them in your ways, which is really good. ^^ I meant that people like Hitler 'stayed in the depths', and they are not beautiful because of their actions and thoughts that reflect those 'depths' of human mind. I agree with you that these lines are so broad and not concrete.


----------



## Selbbin (Aug 10, 2010)

Okajuurou said:


> I meant that people like Hitler 'stayed in the depths',


True. I didn't think of it like that, but it makes sense.


----------



## Neo1234 (Mar 6, 2012)

Daft said:


> This was posted on Facebook earlier by the sister of a friend of mine, who struggled with bulimia and depression for years.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WOW...now that's what called "beautiful" =) .Really its beautiful.Everyone should follow this path and I have already begun to.


----------



## ahmad (Jun 27, 2010)

The most beautifull person is who interests in others feelings,being sad for their sadness, happy for their happeness .
who wants to give , regardless he takes or not .


----------



## tjames (Jan 31, 2012)

I totally agree with this quote. It true and simple yet so hard to truly accept and live. I have always wanted people who I assume don't want me. When the person is physically beautiful I want them even more. I want their beauty to validate me, because I don't see myself as deserving beauty. I even wrote a poem a few years back where I explained to an ex that all I wanted him to do was block out my own light. I wanted him to be more impressive than me so that I never had to see or think about me.



> 'Our deepest fear is not that we are inadequate. Our deepest fear is that we are powerful beyond imagination. It is our light more than our darkness which scares us. We ask ourselves - who are we to be brilliant, beautiful, talented, and fabulous. But honestly, who are you to not be so?
> 
> You are a child of God, small games do not work in this world. For those around us to feel peace, it is not example to make ourselves small. We were born to express the glory of god that lives in us. It is not in some of us, it is in all of us. While we allow our light to shine, we unconsciously give permission for others to do the same. When we liberate ourselves from our own fears, simply our presence may liberate others.' - Marianne Williamson


----------

